# John Connolly



## Mr Abattoir (May 20, 2008)

John Connolly's one of my favourite authors. i dont normally read crime novels, but his Charlie Parker series had me hooked from Every Dead Thing. I love his style of writing, its almost . . . poetic? Well its vey beautiful anyway.
i love his other two stand alone novels too - The Book of Lost Things is one of the best books i've ever read. 

I've just bought his new Parker book, the Reapers and i can't wait to get into it.

so, do you read John Connolly? and if so, what's your favourite book?


----------



## Mr Abattoir (May 22, 2008)

wow, i'm unpopular


----------



## Kinniku Mantaro (Sep 1, 2008)

I feel almost guilty for being about to bump up a thread that no one seems to care  about, lol. 

Yeah, I really enjoy his works too. I brought "The Reapers" on a kind of impulse buy and ended up going through the entire Charlie Parker series in a month; his books to me are just really unique, I love the blend of supernatural and detective genres, and he manages to mix in serious drama with casual humour. 

I thought "Every Dead Thing" was a tad predictable though, and "The Black Angel" I didn't like, it was probably a good book but not to my taste, it was too supernatural and although original the ending was a bit 'so what?'. "The Killing Kind" and "The Unquiet" are my favourites. "The Unquiet" for it's intricate plot and amazing end, and "The Killing Kind" for the fact it absolutely terrified me being arachnaphobic and all, lol.


----------



## deviger (Sep 2, 2008)

I've got "Every Dead Thing".  I started reading it on a vacation.  When I got home I quickly switched to Dennis Lehane.  I'll pick up Connolly again I'm sure.  He does live in my town (Portland Maine), so I should read it just for that.


----------

